# Tutti pazzi per Mr. Perfect.



## Old smerciula (10 Settembre 2007)

*Fine del primo atto del noir di tradimento. net*​ 
***​ 


Partecipa anche Tu al concorso a premi indetto da Miciolidia.
"Tutti pazzi per Mr. Perfect"
Tra coloro i quali invieranno la risposta esatta del nik originale di Mr. Perfect, sarà estratto il nome del vincitore che sarà obbligato a trascorrere un intero week end sull'astronave dell'ormai noto alieno ,protagonista indiscusso del forum.​ 



 
Concorso valido sul territorio web mondiale. i dati personali forniti per partecipare a questa manifestazione a premio non saranno trattatati , per l'espletamento della manifestazione stessa in base al D.Lgs.196/2003.
Durante l'autunno ti divertirai un mondo con "Tutti pazzi per Mr. Perfect"e le tue nottate si riempiranno cosi di un nuovo significato.​ 






Ps. Micio mi ha dato il permesso. per non generare troppo pasticcio Pimpe e Pimpi continuiamo qui se vi va.


----------



## Old smerciula (10 Settembre 2007)

Pimpe e pimpine di questa città 

Perfect è tornato trallallala'.

Questa è la  rima della giornata

continua Tu che io sto inguaiata.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Perfect caccia fuori un indizio


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Tu se inguaiata ma io inadeguata.


temendo  di dire qualche stronzata


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Perfect è un mistero cara lettrice.

 Ordunque a noi sta a scoprire

 l'indizio novo che non vuol dire.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Chissà*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perfect è un mistero cara lettrice.
> 
> Ordunque a noi sta a scoprire
> 
> l'indizio novo che non vuol dire.


 
Magari se cambia avatar vediamo cosa sceglie e qualche indizio lo troviamo....  diversamente, sopravviveremo !!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*qui*








gioco è il concorso, signori miei.

non affannatevi per chi è costei.

lieti e felici nel gioco ardito

sulla astronave non vi dovete sentir traditi.


(endecasillabi andati a puttana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Magari se cambia avatar vediamo cosa sceglie e qualche indizio lo troviamo.... diversamente, sopravviveremo !!!
> Bruja


Crotala che e' seccesso? T'e' andato di traverso il tartufino al fiele?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Magari se cambia avatar vediamo cosa sceglie e qualche indizio lo troviamo.... diversamente, sopravviveremo !!!
> Bruja


ma perchè dovrebbe sostituirlo se difficile non è?


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Pimpe*

Ho detto qualcosa che non va?...........
Chiedo venia, ma non ci posso fare niente se a me qu ell'avatar sembra un incrocio fra un tentativo d'invasione degli extraterrestri e una rappresentante di una casa di riposo.
Comunque non ho seguito bene l'allegra trafila dei post quindi per non dire baggianate evito di fare rime...  





Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho detto qualcosa che non va?...........
> Chiedo venia, ma non ci posso fare niente se a me qu ell'avatar sembra un incrocio fra un tentativo d'invasione degli extraterrestri e una rappresentante di una casa di riposo.
> Comunque non ho seguito bene l'allegra trafila dei post quindi per non dire baggianate evito di fare rime...
> 
> ...


Tenera Strega illuminata.

non vi è un filo razionale nello scoprire il nostro alieno.

solo instinct 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non dimenticare che lui è Perfect 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vero Mr. Perfect? - batti un colpo peffavore-


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Aspetta*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tenera Strega illuminata.
> 
> non vi è un filo razionale nello scoprire il nostro alieno.
> 
> ...


Avviciniamo le mani e chiama la jena..... se non ci mettiamo attorno ad un tavolino come lo batte il colpo il mister??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

avanti..coraggio...sediamoci intorno a sto tavolo..su' da brave.


venite qui..partecipanti al concorso....


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> avanti..coraggio...sediamoci intorno a sto tavolo..su' da brave.
> 
> 
> venite qui..partecipanti al concorso....


Spirito di Mr. Perfect vieni fra noi..... 
Facci sentire il tuo alito spirituale
Dona il tuo verbo a quelli che poi
Avranno in premio il viaggio spaziale
Però non ti sembri cosa malfidata
Ma la trasferta è...... assicurata?? 

Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Ecco..chiudete gli occhi...ora....e concentriamoci...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*brava bruia..ora tocca a me...*

Spirito spirito vieni da me,

che ti do il pan del re


del re matto e della regina

Perfect vieni prima di doman mattina


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*iena*

grrrrrrrrrr.

Mari...fai uno sforzo...su' a mamma'.

Vere, persa, iris, lupa, air, alex, cat anna a ...MM...Freddi. dere....dateve una mossa...tutti...non ve ne pentirete...lo so...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

*Crotale*

Qualunque sostanza voi stiate assumendo
Non siate tanalle... 
e andate distribuendo!!!

Al forum serioso e cornuto
Date una mano d'aiuto


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualunque sostanza voi stiate assumendo
> Non siate tanalle...
> e andate distribuendo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> grrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Mari...fai uno sforzo...su' a mamma'.
> 
> Vere, persa, iris, lupa, air, alex, cat anna a ...MM...Freddi. dere....dateve una mossa...tutti...non ve ne pentirete...lo so...


Con voi non gioco più

guardo le nuvole lassù..

Un settimana con perfect in groppona

non è ciò che feddy sogna!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con voi non gioco più
> 
> guardo le nuvole lassù..
> 
> ...


freddy freddy caro mio

tu non sai

cos'altro aspetta
sull' astronav' cosi perfetta....

perfezione e amore avrai

se l'indizio cercherai 

e non far lo schizzinoso

per sembrar sempre piu' acerboso.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Ve lo dico piano, piano... io mi sto pestando dalle risate con queste rime...

La cosa brutta e' che il Big Boss e' in giro... mica perche' e' che devo mantenere un certo CHARME... e da un pezzo che cerco di mordergli il collo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ve lo dico piano, piano... io mi sto pestando dalle risate con queste rime...
> 
> La cosa brutta e' che il Big Boss e' in giro... mica perche' e' che devo mantenere un certo CHARME... e da un pezzo che cerco di mordergli il collo


ve lo dico piano piano 

io mi sto pisiando in mano.


Big è un grande sapientone

ma ti ha rotto il provolone.

fai la brava e fai la bella

e attendi lieta novella.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> grrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> * Mari...fai uno sforzo...su' a mamma'.*
> 
> Vere, persa, iris, lupa, air, alex, cat anna a ...MM...Freddi. dere....dateve una mossa...tutti...non ve ne pentirete...lo so...


 OCCHEI.

 Gia sapevo che entrando qua
 na cazzata stavo a FA'


 ma siccome mi piace il rischio
 restero' finche' mi va liscio


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Chi dice sempre ahi 
non muore mai.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> OCCHEI.
> 
> Gia sapevo che entrando qua
> na cazzata stavo a FA'
> ...


 
La cazzata non facesti

perchè al cuor tu rispondesti!

Un cuor d'oro e innammorato

di una specie di alienato.



Tu con noi sei pien d'amore

e il sospetto di un gran cuore.

Fai la brava insieme a me

e poi suona pereppepè!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> OCCHEI.
> 
> Gia sapevo che entrando qua
> na cazzata stavo a FA'
> ...


 
Pure tu Mari'


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Pure tu* Mari'


... dipende, da cosa sta a significare quel "pure tu"


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dipende, da cosa sta a significare quel "pure tu"


Bonariamente intendevo che sei stata contaggiata dalla rima farlocca


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La cazzata non facesti
> 
> perchè al cuor tu rispondesti!
> 
> ...


Se permetti prima del pereppepe' me ne esco dalla piazza Micia, e' meglio per me, lui, e, per tutti.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bonariamente intendevo che sei stata contaggiata dalla rima farlocca


... veramente stavo a ricordare i calci in culo presi.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*...ddaiiii...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente stavo a ricordare i calci in culo presi.




tutto passa....tutto s'aggiusta....


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> tutto passa....tutto s'aggiusta....


Vero, ma i ricordi restano e, sono quelli che ci accompagnano per resto della nostra vita.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vero, ma i ricordi restano e, sono quelli che ci accompagnano per resto della nostra vita.



...per essere felici bisogna avere la memoria corta!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...per essere felici bisogna avere la memoria corta!!!!!


... non sono d'accordo ... se avessi avuto la memoria corta, mio marito ora sarebbe in mezzo ad una strada ... la memoria serve, cazzarola se serve ... e' l'ago della bilancia.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*scusa...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... non sono d'accordo ... se avessi avuto la memoria corta, mio marito ora sarebbe in mezzo ad una strada ... la memoria serve, cazzarola se serve ... e' l'ago della bilancia.




...quindi se lo deve ricordare lui...??


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quindi se lo deve ricordare lui...??


Entrabi, sia lui che io. A questo serve la memoria, a conservare i ricodi ... quelli belli e quelli brutti.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*mr.perfect è nuovamente tra voi*

mr.perfect è ora tra voi


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*beh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Entrabi, sia lui che io. A questo serve la memoria, a conservare i ricodi ... quelli belli e quelli brutti.




sarà che stiamo in posizione diverse, ma io...ho fortemente voluto rimuovere i ricordi brutti...e mi trovo una bellezza!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> sarà che stiamo in posizione diverse, ma io...ho fortemente voluto rimuovere i ricordi brutti...e mi trovo una bellezza!!


Vedo, prendo nota ...


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*.....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo, prendo nota ...




...tu lo sai che sono tornato dalla fine del mondo....alla mia ex la amavo veramente....se sono sopravvissuto a quei momenti lì.............


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2007)

*Credo di sapere...*

...chi è mr.perfect... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Devo solo consultare mio prozio Buonanima per una conferma...


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*AHAHAHAHAHAH*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...chi è mr.perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ciao Air...e allora chiama dai....


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tu lo sai che sono tornato dalla fine del mondo....alla mia ex la amavo veramente....se sono sopravvissuto a quei momenti lì.............


Si sopravvive sempre e comunque ... tutti e tutto e' utile, niente e nessuno e' indispensabile ricorda.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*ooooooohhhhhhh*



Mari' ha detto:


> Si sopravvive sempre e comunque ... tutti e tutto e' utile, niente e nessuno e' indispensabile ricorda.



sbaglio?? ....o sono parole del duce???



















Air??...ti piace il mio nuovo avatar??


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...chi è mr.perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















































































  aiut'


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> sbaglio?? ....o sono parole del duce???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cos'è un riformatorio?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo, prendo nota ...


sarrebbe ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e poi...ci sono ricordi  e ricordi, pesi e pesi e misure e misure, e obbiettivi e obbiettivi.


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*!!!!!!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> cos'è un riformatorio?



no, è un carcere femminile!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> sbaglio?? ....o *sono parole del duce???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sei impazzito?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non sono d'accordo ... se avessi avuto la memoria corta, mio marito ora sarebbe in mezzo ad una strada ... la memoria serve, cazzarola se serve ... e' l'ago della bilancia.


è il nostro benessere l'ago...Dai Mari...

e la memoria ti insegna a camminare meglio.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> mr.perfect è ora tra voi


 
uela...siur Perfect...qui il monte premi lo dobbiamo aggiornare.

cosa proponi?


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è il nostro benessere l'ago...Dai Mari...
> 
> e *la memoria ti insegna a camminare meglio.*


.. e anche qui non ci piove, cazzo!


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Buona serata*

Questa giornata sta per finire 
e le ragazze hanno riso assai
il "Perfettino" continua a non dire
avrem chiarezza nell'anno del mai

Feddy mi pare molto perplesso
lui è pignolo, cauto e prudente
vuole sapere chi è l'indefesso
che solo in versi usa la mente

Qui non si tratta sol di poetare
ma di andare con la rima in porto
la reticenza bisogna lasciare
e farlo parlare a collo obtorto

Lui è cortese, colto e gentile
sempre succinto, con qualche dolenza
acerto avrà un fine ma comunque ha stile
ed ha in dono la presente assenza 

Bruja


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*.........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sarrebbe ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EH!!............EH!!...........EH!!



( 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  )


----------



## Iago (10 Settembre 2007)

*no.*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sei impazzito?



...lo sono sempre stato

...e di chi sono allora? avanti cita le fonti!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> EH!!............EH!!...........EH!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che te ridi...chissà che hai capito tu....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa giornata sta per finire
> e le ragazze hanno riso assai
> il "Perfettino" continua a non dire
> avrem chiarezza nell'anno del mai
> ...


 
come disse qualcuno... l'inizio della saggezza è il silenzio...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente stavo a ricordare i calci in culo presi.


Fregatene, rendono  il culo sodo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fregatene, rendono il culo sodo


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


ti piace il  mio nuovo avatar?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*perfectmania*

siete curiosi di sapere chi sono
sono alto magro bello e buono
molto pignolo e molto perfetto
sfido chiunque a trovarmi un difetto


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ti piace il mio nuovo avatar?


 
tremendamente sexy cherie.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> siete curiosi di sapere chi sono
> sono alto magro bello e buono
> molto pignolo e molto perfetto
> sfido chiunque a trovarmi un difetto


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fregatene, rendono  il culo sodo


AH se e' per questo sto sempre sotto stretto allenamento   

	
	
		
		
	


	




non smetto mai di prenderli, cambia solo il piede ...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH se e' per questo sto sempre sotto stretto allenamento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ti piace il  mio nuovo avatar?


... ma che e'?


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

*Miciona mia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


OK ci sono i denti, ma tutto il resto dove sta'?


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> siete curiosi di sapere chi sono
> sono alto magro bello e buono
> molto pignolo e molto perfetto
> sfido chiunque a trovarmi un difetto


Nessuno e' perfetto, grazieadio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  rassegnati


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*lidiamicio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


non è saggio addormentarsi
adesso basta bisogna buttarsi
tenta e tira a caso un nome
o se lo conosci fai pure il cognome


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non è saggio addormentarsi
> adesso basta bisogna buttarsi
> tenta e tira a caso un nome
> o se lo conosci fai pure il cognome


 
cof..cofff...splut..coff..aghcgfteifjhwchhhhhh gh.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

la mano...manina..amiche...che faccio...


quelle ienecritalose,,quandohaibisognodilorononcisonomai


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non è saggio addormentarsi
> adesso basta bisogna buttarsi
> tenta e tira a caso un nome
> o se lo conosci fai pure il cognome


 
il tuo nome io faro'

ma poi tu sarai sincero?

caro amico io ho paura 

che poi tu, in qual misura

me la neghi verità

ed io son quaquaraqquà.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la mano...manina..amiche...che faccio...
> 
> 
> quelle ienecritalose,,quandohaibisognodilorononcisonomai


 

non rettifico.


Crotale!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2007)

*Eccomi*

Al fin son arrivata
ma resto sempre
sconcertata


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al fin son arrivata
> ma resto sempre
> sconcertata


 


di cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2007)

*identità*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> di cosa?


Sconcerto io provo
perché un'identità
a Perfetct non trovo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*Chi puo' dir chi è costui*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sconcerto io provo
> perché un'identità
> a Perfetct non trovo


 

Da lontano lui è arrivato

tra gli alieni si è incastrato

tra gli umani vuol rientrare

e una Perla  vuol trovare.



Circospetto è il suo andamento

che lo fa tutto contento

è da maggio che zompetta

con addosso una scarpetta.



La scarpetta della fiaba

sul piedino avvolgerà

a Colei che farà vanto della 

Sua complicità.


A seguire, in volo alto

sul suo disco porterà

la sua Perla tanto amata

che mai piu' qui si vedrà.


Gioca Persa con l'Omino

pensa, tenta, spara qua!

fai quel nom da te sognato

e vedrai che apparirà.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

la Merini vi fa una pippa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2007)

*Ma chissà*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Da lontano lui è arrivato
> 
> tra gli alieni si è incastrato
> 
> ...


Non credo che basti strofinar qua





per far apparire 
chi si cerca di veder qua





Ma sperar male non fa...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (11 Settembre 2007)

*my name is*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> il tuo nome io faro'
> 
> ma poi tu sarai sincero?
> 
> ...


io con te sarò sincero
resterò quel che sono
disonesto mai lo giuro
ma se canni nome non perdono
avanti con il nome


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

Voi non state mica bene.


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Voi non state mica bene.


Errore..... è questo lo stato normale, prima recitavamo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Errore..... *è questo lo stato normale, prima recitavamo!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Errore..... è questo lo stato normale, prima recitavamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*

Giusto per sapere cos' questo passaggio da jena e epatogastroenterica????
Comincio a pensare che l'Olanda abbia un effetto deformante sulle tua razionalità!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


x Micio
Non è che una sta incollata continuamente al PC perchè a te serve una soffiata... e poi se sbagli il nome sei fritta se lo indovini finisce il gioco............ a te interessa il gioco o sapere chi sia lui.......????????????  Mi avete tirata dentro,  e adesso si gioca, tanto cosa ci cambia sapere un nome: che si chiami Adrubale, Vercingetorige, Harald che importa .... vuol fare il mesterioso ? E noi gli si fa fare intenbzionalmente il Fabio Massimo...... adesso temporeggi lui e aspetti!!!  Vedrai che non gli dispiace, è sempre stare al centro dell'attenzione..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   !!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

*Crotala*



Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto per sapere cos' questo passaggio da jena e epatogastroenterica????
> Comincio a pensare che l'Olanda abbia un effetto deformante sulle tua razionalità!!
> 
> 
> ...


No sai che Bruja, ho notato che tanti utenti pubbilcizzano diverse parti anatomiche... sai com'e ognuno pubblicizza c'ho che puo'... Io c'ho un gran fegato e ottimi reni


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*animali buon giorno*



Bruja ha detto:


> Errore..... è questo lo stato normale, prima recitavamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















   tutto di traverso mi hai fatto andare!


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Settembre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No sai che Bruja, ho notato che tanti utenti pubbilcizzano diverse parti anatomiche... sai com'e ognuno pubblicizza c'ho che puo'... Io c'ho un gran fegato e ottimi reni


 
...volevo anch'io scegliere la mia miglior parte anatomica come avatar...ma non ci stava in uno spazio così piccolo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

> mr.perfect ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io con te sarò sincero
> ...


 
Ho lo scrupolo Signore sol di agir col mio pudore

Volla ella perdonarmi se favello con difetto...

il Suo nome io faro' se in danese trascrivero'.



Posso io a questo punto domandare a Voi una cosa?

Generosa è la sua posa e tradir qui non  mi vorrà:

se il mio nome Lei conosce

vorra' qui, metterlo in prosa?


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...volevo anch'io scegliere la mia miglior parte anatomica come avatar...ma non ci stava in uno spazio così piccolo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vuoi dire che hai un posteriore tanto grosso???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*Strega!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che hai un posteriore tanto grosso???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gran forma stamane eh ...avevo voglia a chiamarvi ieri sera..vipere vigliaccole! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Una , una sola mi ha teso la mano.

E non lo dimentichero'.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Gran forma stamane eh ...avevo voglia a chiamarvi ieri sera..vipere vigliaccole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohi che e' successo ieri sera?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

mi è cascata la dentiera.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi è cascata la dentiera.


Vedo che anche tu ti fai pubblicita'.

Perfect


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedo che anche tu ti fai pubblicita'.
> 
> Perfect


 
lo ha deciso lei..

gode di autonomia e spero anche di immunità con le cazzate che sta à di'...


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Vedo che anche tu ti fai pubblicita'.*
> 
> * Perfect*


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo ha deciso lei..
> 
> gode di autonomia e spero anche di immunità con le cazzate che sta à di'...

























Anche il mio fegato gode di autonomia: Repubblica Autonoma del mio Fegato


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ti ha teso la mano.............*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Gran forma stamane eh ...avevo voglia a chiamarvi ieri sera..vipere vigliaccole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...... e va bene, adesso questa storia della mano diventerà la nostra Canossa!
Sarà il caso che ti dia una regolata, Letty ha le zampe e io manco quelle... che ti  potevo fare, una strisciata sotto casa per solidarietà???    

	
	
		
		
	


	












Va beh, sarà per la prossima volta !!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...... e va bene, adesso questa storia della mano diventerà la nostra Canossa!
> Sarà il caso che ti dia una regolata, Letty ha le zampe e io manco quelle... che ti potevo fare, una strisciata sotto casa per solidarietà???
> 
> 
> ...


 

SI! Vipera.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...... e va bene, adesso questa storia della mano diventerà la nostra Canossa!
> Sarà il caso che ti dia una regolata, Letty ha le zampe e io manco quelle... che ti potevo fare, *una strisciata sotto casa per solidarietà*???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Tu pensa alla tua milza che oggi si sta per incriccare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   dalle ghignate.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu pensa alla tua milza che oggi si sta per incriccare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Potremmo istituire un forum Baratto d'organi


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che hai un *posteriore* tanto grosso???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















questione..."ANTERIORE"...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Serio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ogghei.


















   fai domanda a Giovanni.


ma pero' il mio anteriore io non lo voglio barattare


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*air*



Airforever ha detto:


> questione..."ANTERIORE"...


 
zitto tu che oramai ce l'hai rimediata la figura dell'anteriore.


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Bah*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> zitto tu che oramai ce l'hai rimediata la figura dell'anteriore.


 
Lui dice che è anteriore.......... cosa ti devo dire... ci costa qualcosa accontentarlo e credere??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ogghei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di quale anteriore parli ???  Io vedo degli "incisivi" che non mi pare siano irripetibili!!

Ops scusa parlavi nel reale............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

*X Micia*

Avanti ricomponiti su ... raccogli i pezzi che hai sparso un po in giro ...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2007)

a proposito di avatar... 
mi ero poi dimenticata del mio, visto che evito di rileggermi...
che flash che ho avuto nel rivederlo. sexissimo veramente


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> a proposito di avatar...
> mi ero poi dimenticata del mio, visto che evito di rileggermi...
> che flash che ho avuto nel rivederlo. sexissimo veramente


notoriamente ho "vista lunga" sugli avatar ( MM docet )

Ma il tuo cos'è; un cazzotto sui denti... oppure" non mi fate parlare"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*!*

*Baratto Renato Zero *

Artist: *Renato Zero*
Album: *EroZero*
Year: 1979
Title: Baratto 

Trova un pretesto, una ragione di più
Perché io ti dia del tu…
Dammi una traccia, una tua foto semmai,
dammi gli estremi tuoi!
Poi dimmi con calma quante crisi hai,
se tu ti sei tolta l’appendice,
oppure tela tieni e sei felice.
Voglio conoscere più cose di te,
le più recondite…
Prima di darti la mia verginità,
voglio la verità!!!
Io ho avuto pochi amori in vita mia,
se prescindi dall’affetto di una cagna
e per giunta con la rogna.
Ehi, se ti do il pelo tu che mi dai?
Ehi, ti do la milza tu che mi dai?
Se ti do il polpaccio, tu che mi dai?
Per due molari io ci starei…
Ci accomodiamo casomai.
L’amore in fondo non è poi che un baratto…
Dai, troviamo un riscatto
Di qualche cosa ti puoi anche privare…
Dai, facciamo l’affare!
Se io ti do un occhio poi mi guarderai?
Se ti darò il cuore lo farai pulsare
O lo getti in fondo al mare?
Ehi, se ti do il femore tu che ci fai?
Ehi, ti do uno schiaffo tu a chi lo dai?
Già la pelle mia rimane qua,
per affidarla a chi non sia distratto,
perché non sia solo un baratto!
Ehi, se ti do il pelo lo brucerai?
Ehi, questa mia milza al gatto la darai?
Perché giuro che non ti basta mai…
È sempre troppo quello che tu vuoi!
Ma tu lo sai quello che vuoi?
Ehi, se ti do il pelo tu che mi dai?
Ehi, ti do la milza tu che mi dai?
…baratto……distratto…
…sei tu che mi hai sedotto…
Facciamo un contratto!!!
Vai via, maialino!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> siete curiosi di sapere chi sono
> sono alto magro bello e buono
> molto pignolo e molto perfetto
> sfido chiunque a trovarmi un difetto


 
la modestia non sa cosa sia 
mr perfect della tasca mia.....
ma se per lei questo non è un difetto
mi disciape lei è proprio imperfetto!


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Gran forma stamane eh ...avevo voglia a chiamarvi ieri sera..vipere vigliaccole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

chi pensa che sia mr perfect la prego mi dica
la curiosità non nego mi è amica
non capisco che cosa l'ha punta
ma di sicuro proprio sana qui stamani a noi non è giunta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Micia che ti succede???


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notoriamente ho "vista lunga" sugli avatar ( *MM docet )*
> 
> Ma il tuo cos'è; un cazzotto sui denti... oppure" non mi fate parlare"


 
Credo di averti amata da quel giorno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*eh eh*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo di averti amata da quel giorno


Quando mi torna in mente Micia e l'avatar di MM ...mi metto a ridere ovunque mi trovi


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando mi torna in mente Micia e l'avatar di MM ...mi metto a ridere ovunque mi trovi


Pure io


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notoriamente ho "vista lunga" sugli avatar ( MM docet )
> 
> Ma il tuo cos'è; un cazzotto sui denti... oppure" non mi fate parlare"


come, cos'è....?
non lo riconosci? è il magico alverman. in onore di mr perfect.
mi ci sono affezionata e me lo tengo.
le medicine le ho prese. mi hanno alzato il dosaggio e come vedi adesso non ci vedo meglio ma non rompo troppo i coglioni. 
domani mi fanno il tagliando 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mi sa, però, che le bronzine son da revisionare... e lo dicevo io che qualcosa non girava giusto nella mia testa, ma per loro no, va tutto quasi bene. bene un cazzo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Eh???*



Anna A ha detto:


> come, cos'è....?
> non lo riconosci? è *il magico alverman*. in onore di mr perfect.
> mi ci sono affezionata e me lo tengo.
> le medicine le ho prese. mi hanno alzato il dosaggio e come vedi adesso non ci vedo meglio ma non rompo troppo i coglioni.
> ...


Chi è?


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è?



http://www.cosablanca.it/alverman.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49CFW4aH3K4














   Anna!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2007)

come chi è???
non mi dire che non hai mai visto gianni e il magico alverman in tv...
rispolvera, rispolvera... vedrai che ti ricorderai.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

*




*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*?!*



Anna A ha detto:


> come chi è???
> non mi dire che non hai mai visto gianni e il magico alverman in tv...
> rispolvera, rispolvera... vedrai che ti ricorderai.


Mai visto.
Nonostante i link non mi ricordo di averlo mai visto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...avrò avuto altro da fare...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> come, cos'è....?
> non lo riconosci? è il magico alverman. in onore di mr perfect.
> mi ci sono affezionata e me lo tengo.
> le medicine le ho prese. mi hanno alzato il dosaggio e come vedi adesso non ci vedo meglio ma non rompo troppo i coglioni.
> ...


 



















il magico alverman...madoooooooo

che ricordi....

e Perfect sarebbe alverman 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


ma chi caspita ne sa ...è bravo!

io gioco.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

ma ciaoo


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> OH MAMMA HO CAPITO!!!!


..forse..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (16 Settembre 2007)

*mr.perfect*

il 10 settembre il concorso è incominciato
e a distanza di giorni il mio nome non è ancora stato indovinato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*importanza*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> il 10 settembre il concorso è incominciato
> e a distanza di giorni il mio nome non è ancora stato indovinato


Quando comincia importante non è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando finisce importante è


----------



## @lex (16 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> il 10 settembre il concorso è incominciato
> e a distanza di giorni il mio nome non è ancora stato indovinato


se il nome si rivela
finisce la telenovela


----------



## Iris (18 Settembre 2007)

*Mr Perfect*

So chi sei.


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2007)

*Quindi?*



Iris ha detto:


> So chi sei.


Siamo alla fine di questo rebus? 
Detto fra noi, che ci cambia sapere chi sia?.........io non ho la più pallida curiosità!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2007)

No, e' solo per la credibilita' di presunti signori


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, e' solo per la credibilita' di presunti signori


Insomma...chi è????


----------



## Iris (18 Settembre 2007)

Non cambia nulla.


----------



## Iris (18 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma...chi è????


Non c'è necessità di dirlo. Non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (18 Settembre 2007)

*.....ritenta.....*



Iris ha detto:


> So chi sei.


.....ritenta.....


----------



## Iris (18 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....ritenta.....


 
Tranquillo. Tutto sotto controllo. 
donna d'onore sono.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

*e con un .....rullo di tamburi....*

Sono lieta di annunciare ufficialmente che Mr. Perfect  è....
 Marco!.​












ps. perfect..ora vedi di farmi fare un figura di cacca negando tutto eh...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sono lieta di annunciare ufficialmente che Mr. Perfect è....
> 
> Marco!.​
> 
> ps. perfect..ora vedi di farmi fare un figura di cacca negando tutto eh...


...la tua affermazione mica può bastare...
...se la motivazione che ti ha spinto a dire che sono Marco non la sai spiegare...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2007)

Cosi' non vale Perfect


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosi' non vale Perfect


cioè?


----------



## Old SarahM. (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...la tua affermazione mica può bastare...
> ...se la motivazione che ti ha spinto a dire che sono Marco non la sai spiegare...


anche io pensavo ... avevo capito ... non hai scritto tu sul forum "mister perfect pilot"??


----------



## Lettrice (2 Dicembre 2007)

Sei intervenuto nel thread di Airforever=Marco e hai liberamente parlato in prima persona come se Perfect and Air fossero Marco... Uno e Trino.


A Perfect Kiss For Perfect


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei intervenuto nel thread di Airforever=Marco e hai liberamente parlato in prima persona come se Perfect and Air fossero Marco... Uno e Trino.
> 
> 
> A Perfect Kiss For Perfect




*Tana per Perfect ????




















































Altro che Jena.....sei meglio di Hercule Poirot  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Invece di innervosirti nei magazzini.... non era meglio se aprivi un'agenzia investigativa?..... pensaci, solo gli utenti del forum sarebbero già clienti acquisiti, e mi pare un bel pacchetto-portafoglio ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*...una perfetta presentazione...*

...che dedico a voi tutti...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Muk9PcBKZWw
...un perfetto "trattamento" per tutti i traditori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















mr.perfect


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Mr. Perfect...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...che dedico a voi tutti...
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Muk9PcBKZWw
> ...un perfetto "trattamento" per tutti i traditori...
> 
> ...


Scusa, ma son curioso. mi dici chi è la tua parrucchiera!??!?!?


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa, ma son curioso. mi dici chi è la tua parrucchiera!??!?!?


Certo che anche tu a volte hai delle curiosità piuttosto bislacche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mr. Perfect è Marco?
Sono felicissima perchè sei ancora tra noi!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Dicembre 2007)

*....*

questo gioco assai carino
l'ho visto  oggi di buon mattino,
ha fatto passare la mattinata
che un po' male era iniziata.
A far rime tutti stanno
ed il nome ormai lo fanno;
chi è il primo che ha rischiato,
a casa il premio s'è portato!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...la tua affermazione mica può bastare...
> ...se la motivazione che ti ha spinto a dire che sono Marco non la sai spiegare...


 
Perfect, come faccio a spiegare una cosa che :



1. è nata da quello che air ha scritto definendosi_ perfect_


2. potrei solo confermare il punto uno perchè il tono che ha usato è sovrapponibile all'immagine che mi sono fatta del nik Air.




3. perfect la ritengo una figura molto positiva e questo mi basta, mi basta e me lo faccio bastare.

ora ti ammollo la palla, rispondi!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Sara*



SarahM. ha detto:


> anche io pensavo ... avevo capito ... non hai scritto tu sul forum "mister perfect pilot"??


ecco brava grazie.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!!*

...tutto è stato molto chiaro.

(e non ci trovo nulla di male!)


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Io virtu' di cio' che ho letto


non vi è piu' alcun sospetto

perfect _ammore_ è qui con noi

rallegriamoci insieme a Voi.​


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...tutto è stato molto chiaro.
> 
> (e non ci trovo nulla di male!)


 
pero' ha vinto lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e non vale


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*il gioco è bello...*

...finché dura poco.
Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...

Voglio ora fare un serio discorso, rialacciandomi a quanto ho recentemente dichiarato come Marco: ho bisogno di voi (anche perchè ora si è instaurata anche un'amizia) ma...sinceramente, non ho bisogno d'insulti, cattiverie, maleducazione...anche se non utilizzati con me, direttamente.
Fate i bravi e siate amici. Vogliatevi bene e rispettatevi. La vita è solo una: vivetela al meglio.
Ciao birbanti!
Marco, un perfetto clone.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*perfect!*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...

































piloti anche gli elicotteri??
fantastic, perfect

in settimana ho lavorato in un nuovo centro commerciale che è di prossima apertura, una cosa grandiosa (ne sentirete parlare!) è a forma di Vesuvio (Renzo Piano, please) ...non ha un solo solaio orizzontale...e sulle _pendici _ci sarà vegetazione, e per questo ha lavorato un elicottero per tutto il giorno a mettere terra con dei sacchettoni

...eri tu??


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...









secondo me il premio lo ha già  vinto chi ha saputo _leggere.._e Perfect, e Air..


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...


Ciao caro Marco....


----------



## MariLea (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...


Sei simpatico con Air e sei simpatico con Perfect  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vai pure a pilotare aerei ed elicotteri...
ma qui da noi devi tornare! sempre... 
la dipendenza dal forum è peggio del tabagismo caro Marcolo


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

*dimenticavo*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...


 
ps. non hai fallito nemmeno un poco.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Sei simpatico con Air e sei simpatico con Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi associo Mailea, e lui sta contribuendo non poco alla nostra dipendenza.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ps. non hai fallito nemmeno un poco.


Infatti!!!!
Ha dato un bell'esempio di eleganza, educazione e gentilezza....


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

AH!


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Insomma*

Per acclamazione eleggiamo Marco, alias Air, alias mr.perfect, "l'uomo delle nuvole".... e non per l'attribuzione di essere distratto ma per l'essere " in alto".
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Marco*

Ti ho apprezzato come Air e apprezzato come Perfect ...sei Perfect! 

































































La funzione di moderatore l'hai svolta egregiamente ...come hanno cercato di svolgerla altri ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Confermo!*



Iago ha detto:


> piloti anche gli elicotteri??
> fantastic, perfect
> 
> in settimana ho lavorato in un nuovo centro commerciale che è di prossima apertura, una cosa grandiosa (ne sentirete parlare!) è a forma di Vesuvio (Renzo Piano, please) ...non ha un solo solaio orizzontale...e sulle _pendici _ci sarà vegetazione, e per questo ha lavorato un elicottero per tutto il giorno a mettere terra con dei sacchettoni
> ...


Ciao Iago, confermo: piloto anche elicotteri. Evidentemente il collega era impegnato in operazione di LA (lavoro aereo) con gancio baricentrico, ovvero, una fune agganciata sotto la "pancia" dell'elicottero alla quale, in quel caso era appeso il terriccio. Le funi hanno diverse lunghezze e si utilizza qulla della migliore lunghezza in base alla tipologia di lavoro, in particolar modo in base alla zona ove si opera. L'elicottero è munito di due specchi: in uno, il pilota vede la parte della fune agganciata all'elicottero; nell'altro, la parte finale della fune. Da notare che attraverso gli specchi, la destra e la sinistra sono uguali...ma l'avanti e l'indietro sono capovolti.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Ciao Iago, confermo: piloto anche elicotteri. Evidentemente il collega era impegnato in operazione di LA (lavoro aereo) con gancio baricentrico, ovvero, una fune agganciata sotto la "pancia" dell'elicottero alla quale, in quel caso era appeso il terriccio. Le funi hanno diverse lunghezze e si utilizza qulla della migliore lunghezza in base alla tipologia di lavoro, in particolar modo in base alla zona ove si opera. L'elicottero è munito di due specchi: in uno, il pilota vede la parte della fune agganciata all'elicottero; nell'altro, la parte finale della fune. Da notare che attraverso gli specchi, la destra e la sinistra sono uguali...ma l'avanti e l'indietro sono capovolti.


Tanto di cappello.....


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*;-)*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello.....


 
...è una professione come tante altre...
Tra l'altro, a differenza di molti colleghi, non me la tiro e non faccio credere che solo i superuomini possono svolgerla.
Tutti gli onesti lavori, sono d'ammirare, senza distinzione.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*bè...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...è una professione come tante altre...
> Tra l'altro, a differenza di molti colleghi, non me la tiro e non faccio credere che solo i superuomini possono svolgerla.
> Tutti gli onesti lavori, sono d'ammirare, senza distinzione.


sei modesto, 
è innegabile che ci sono lavori migliori, che richiedono grande professionalità e grosso equilibrio psico-emotivo...

vederlo lavorare era molto affascinante, netto, preciso, sembrava radiocomandato, quando è atterrato per far rifornimento, mi sono avvicinato e se non era per una telefonata in corso, sarei andato ad attaccar bottone, l'elicottero era molto bello, grigio metallizzato e rosso, e uno dei piloti alla ripartenza ha tastato tutte le parti terminali...un gesto umano bellissimo

...e in una giornata ha fatto quello che si sarebbe fatto in mesi...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Marco, una curiosità...
Ma assomigli a Tom Cruise in "Top gun"?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Tomforever*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco, una curiosità...
> Ma assomigli a Tom Cruise in "Top gun"?


...somiglio a lui per il solo fatto che, quando mi ritrovo a passare in auto o in moto in una specifica zona del qui vicino aeroporto di Malpensa, mi torna in mente una scena del film che non ricordo con precisione, ma lui, con la moto sfrecciava in contemporanea ad un aereo.
E la cosa, qui a Malpensa è pressoché simile. Per il resto, ho perso anch'io molti amici in incidenti di volo e anche a me, l'aviazione mi ha fatto innamorare di una fanciulla.


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...somiglio a lui per il solo fatto che, quando mi ritrovo a passare in auto o in moto in una specifica zona del qui vicino aeroporto di Malpensa, mi torna in mente una scena del film che non ricordo con precisione, ma lui, con la moto sfrecciava in contemporanea ad un aereo.
> E la cosa, qui a Malpensa è pressoché simile. Per il resto, ho perso anch'io molti amici in incidenti di volo e anche a me, l'aviazione mi ha fatto innamorare di una fanciulla.



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BQpPe_xvihA


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...somiglio a lui per il solo fatto che, quando mi ritrovo a passare in auto o in moto in una specifica zona del qui vicino aeroporto di Malpensa, mi torna in mente una scena del film che non ricordo con precisione, ma lui, con la moto sfrecciava in contemporanea ad un aereo.
> E la cosa, qui a Malpensa è pressoché simile. Per il resto, ho perso anch'io molti amici in incidenti di volo e anche a me, l'aviazione mi ha fatto innamorare di una fanciulla.


Sei proprio romantico....


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Ecco*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iBMplWduk_Y&feature=related

...guardatelo pure tutto, ma dal secondo minuto c'è la scena di cui parlavo...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mr Perfect, ma lei è più alto di Tom Cruise (168 cm)?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mr Perfect, ma lei è più alto di Tom Cruise (168 cm)?


 
ma giusy!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma senti a questa


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma giusy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Giusto per farmi un'idea....


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Yessssss*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Mr Perfect, ma lei è più alto di Tom Cruise (168 cm)?


183 cm...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Perfect*

Non so perche' ... non so come mai ... conoscere la vera identita' di mr.perfect mi ha lasciata delusa.

Senza offesa sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> 183 cm...


Ahia.... ahia.... ahia....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXX!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so perche' ... non so come mai ... conoscere la vera identita' di mr.perfect mi ha lasciata delusa.
> 
> Senza offesa sia chiaro.


Ma perchè pensavi fosse un'altra persona?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Non disperare*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non so perche' ... non so come mai ... conoscere la vera identita' di mr.perfect mi ha lasciata delusa.
> 
> Senza offesa sia chiaro.


beh, c'è sempre Pino La Lavatrice, che può consolarti...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensavi fosse un'altra persona?


Non te lo so spiegare ... fa parte delle sensazioni, che non sono spiegabili/dimostrabili.


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> beh, c'è sempre Pino La Lavatrice, che può consolarti...


Io non vado in cerca di consolazioni Marco.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so perche' ... non so come mai ... conoscere la vera identita' di mr.perfect mi ha lasciata delusa.
> 
> Senza offesa sia chiaro.


a me no mari....anzi...

come mai?

di la verità..speravi in un marziano


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> beh, c'è sempre Pino La Lavatrice, che può consolarti...


 

tu mi hai fatto cosi ridere, fino a star male...te l'ho scritto almeno venti volte....ricordo la prima sera...io e lettrice eravamo morte.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> beh, c'è sempre *Pino La Lavatrice*, che può consolarti...


Chi è?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non te lo so spiegare ... fa parte delle sensazioni, che non sono spiegabili/dimostrabili.


 

Mari...non è che speravi che fosse lo stronsolo ritornato tra noi ma soprattutto uscito da li'...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me no mari....anzi...
> 
> come mai?
> 
> di la verità..speravi in un marziano


No no Micia, non speravo in nessuno marziano 


non so spiegarlo ... BOH! 

Va a spiegare le sensazioni va ...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari...non è che speravi che fosse lo stronsolo ritornato tra noi ma soprattutto uscito da li'...


NO ... Lui e' unico.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*aaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Mari' ha detto:


> No no Micia, non speravo in nessuno marziano
> 
> 
> non so spiegarlo ... BOH!
> ...



ee comm si malinconic staser.......


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no Micia, non speravo in nessuno marziano
> 
> 
> non so spiegarlo ... BOH!
> ...


 

tesora, ascoltati..e il motivo lo trovi..nulla è per caso...tutti noi proiettiamo i nostri desideri quando ci è data una occasione.

io a dire la verità ho creduto all'inzio che fosse Fa.


Poi ho screduto che fosse admin:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e perfect ne sa qualcosa ) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi ci ho creduto fino a ieri. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e sono felice che invece sia Marco.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ee comm si malinconic staser.......


animale


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ee comm si malinconic staser.......



Affatto Iagone ... sono annoiata, questo si.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO ... Lui e' unico.


ohi ohi...


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohi ohi...


Purtroppo e' la triste verita ... e' unico nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*hi hi hi*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> animale



sei d'accordo anche tu eh?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Vabbeh, scusatemi ... ho sbagliato a dividere con voi una mia sensazione.



FA non ci azzecca un tubo in tutto questo.


----------



## Old PinoLaLavatrice (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Patti chiari*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu mi hai fatto cosi ridere, fino a star male...te l'ho scritto almeno venti volte....ricordo la prima sera...io e lettrice eravamo morte.


Eh beeeeehhh...Pino La Lavatrice.
Patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Sono qui dentro da stamattina alle 7. O fai quello che ti dico o ti sbatto fuori.
Tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io la faccio.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*ma dai...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbeh, scusatemi ... ho sbagliato a dividere con voi una mia sensazione.
> 
> 
> 
> FA non ci azzecca un tubo in tutto questo.




ma si scherza...staje pur 'ncazzat??  che t'hanno fatt??


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ma si scherza...staje pur 'ncazzat??  che t'hanno fatt??


Nu stong 'ncazzat ... stong scucciat.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*sono cacacazzi.....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Nu stong 'ncazzat ... stong scucciat.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mr Perfect, un'altra domanda...
Di che colore sono i suoi occhi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2007)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Eh beeeeehhh...Pino La Lavatrice.
> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Sono qui dentro da stamattina alle 7. O fai quello che ti dico o ti sbatto fuori.
> Tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io la faccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbeh, scusatemi ... ho sbagliato a dividere con voi una mia sensazione.
> 
> 
> 
> FA non ci azzecca un tubo in tutto questo.


 


Mari'...eddai..


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Eh beeeeehhh...Pino La Lavatrice.
> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Sono qui dentro da stamattina alle 7. O fai quello che ti dico o ti sbatto fuori.
> Tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io la faccio.


 
e muovi allora!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mr Perfect, un'altra domanda...
> Di che colore sono i suoi occhi?


 
e insiste


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nu stong 'ncazzat ... stong scucciat.


 
ahhhhhhhhhhh....e lo potevi dire prima che ci facevamo una bella litigata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














scherzo ammore ululante..che è successo Ninella mia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















qualcuno ha rotto a Mari?

si faccia avanti che lo schiaffo in lavatrice.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e insiste


Metti che è l'uomo della mia vita???????????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Metti che è l'uomo della mia vita???????????????????


Air? Non è quel che si dice uno "in zona"...


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e insiste


Tempo fino a domani ed avremo una faida della gelosia....  ci manca solo un duello rusticano virtuale nel forum!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air? Non è quel che si dice uno "in zona"...


Eh lo so, Persa...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tempo fino a domani ed avremo una faida della gelosia.... ci manca solo un duello rusticano virtuale nel forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























C'ho paura....


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> C'ho paura....



Ricordi la famosa lista?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ricordi la famosa lista?


Lista di proscrizione?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lista di proscrizione?


Non commento.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non commento.


Commenta commenta....


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Commenta commenta....


Nooooo non ci penso proprio.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nooooo non ci penso proprio.
















Come al solito non ho capito...
Sei troppo ermetica per me.
Ora dimmi che sono distratta....


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come al solito non ho capito...
> Sei troppo ermetica per me.
> Ora dimmi che sono distratta....



SI, sei distratta.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, sei distratta.


Ecco, adesso va meglio, sei proprio tu.
AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
Ho bisogno di qualche lezione... Marì, mi aiuti?????


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso va meglio, sei proprio tu.
> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Ho bisogno di qualche lezione... Marì, mi aiuti?????


TU non hai bisogno di nessuno, devi solo imparare ad aprire gli occhi, restando con i piedi per terra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  chiaro no?


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU non hai bisogno di nessuno, devi solo imparare ad aprire gli occhi, restando con i piedi per terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
Credi che io abbia bisogno di qualcuno?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
> Credi che io abbia bisogno di qualcuno?


Giusy spiegami un po il tuo avatar ... l'hai buttato a mare? o stai facendo la granita?!


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy spiegami un po il tuo avatar ... l'hai buttato a mare? o stai facendo la granita?!


 
La terza possibilità????  l'ha conservato per una donazione...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La terza possibilità???? l'ha conservato per una donazione......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Il mio è un cuore in fresco....
Ha vari significati....


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La terza possibilità????  l'ha conservato per una donazione......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei terribile ... piu' di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Giusy stiamo scherzando eh


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il mio è un cuore in fresco....
> Ha vari significati....



... tipo il bancone del pesce


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Dicembre 2007)

1) cuore in attesa di essere trapiantato;
2) cuore ghiacciato perchè senza amore;
3) cuore tenuto al fresco per chi vorrà assaporarlo.
Va bene così?
Ergo: mi sa che ho bisogno di qualcuno e qualcosa....


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> 1) cuore in attesa di essere trapiantato;
> 2) cuore ghiacciato perchè senza amore;
> 3) cuore tenuto al fresco per chi vorrà assaporarlo.
> Va bene così?
> Ergo: mi sa che ho bisogno di qualcuno e qualcosa....


Pensa a tenerlo caldo e morbido, con la porticina sempre aperta ... qualcuno con qualcosa arrivera' prima o poi


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a tenerlo caldo e morbido, con la porticina sempre aperta ... qualcuno con qualcosa arrivera' prima o poi


Grazie Marì.... Lo vedi che sei preziosa???!!!!
Buonanotte a te e a tutti!
Un bacio....


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a tenerlo caldo e morbido, con la porticina sempre aperta ... qualcuno con qualcosa arrivera' prima o poi


 
Qualcuno con un altro cuore e una capanna.... o uno con 100 milioni di dollari???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lo sò sono un'impunita, ma lasciatemi fare l'ultima crotalata prima di andare a dormire!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Marì.... Lo vedi che sei preziosa???!!!!
> Buonanotte a te e a tutti!
> Un bacio....


Buonanotte Giusy!


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno con un altro cuore e una capanna.... o uno con 100 milioni di dollari????
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   fai pure, Giusy ha il senso dell'umorismo non e' permalosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ... certo che quello con 100milioni di dollari ... beh, meglio 100milioni di euro  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























   i soldi non danno felicita' ... pero' quanta infelicita' aiutano eh?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Dicembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...finché dura poco.
> Ciao cari amici, sono Marco, alias Airforever, alias Porcolo, alias Roccolo.
> Non credetemi malato di mente per essermi clonato: ho già spiegato l'unica motivazione di questo mio gesto e ho sottolineato d'aver fallito, perchè non sono riuscito a tenere a bada e a tranquillizzare momenti di tensione, qui nel forum. Definitemi pure "moderatore", se vi garba...forse un po' rompikoglions, ma moderatore. Ammetto che il moderatore dovrebbe essere anche un po' "psicologo"...è evidente che non lo sono. E' meglio che vada avanti a pilotare aeroplani ed elicotteri...
> Sto decidendo quale premio assegnare a Miciolidia e a qualunque altro utente abbia indovinato chi sono. Anche se, non potete negare che io abbia voluto darvi evidenti segnali. Già solo la vecchietta con l'ufo...appunto, oggetto che vola...poi il mio saluto (The Perfect Pilot)...
> ...


cucciolo lui!!!ma dimmi tu questo burlone!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> cucciolo lui!!!ma dimmi tu questo burlone!!


GIA"!

Dere tutto bene?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA"!
> 
> Dere tutto bene?


 
Ciao Marì!!Si tutto bene grazie!E' stato un week end rilassante e piacevole!
e il tuo?


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ciao Marì!!Si tutto bene grazie!E' stato un week end rilassante e piacevole!
> e il tuo?


Benebene allora il mal di testa e sfumato, meglio cosi ... il mio buono, considerando tutto ...


----------



## tatitati (3 Dicembre 2007)

*chissà perchè*

caro marco mi sento tanto presa in giro.
hai un sospeso con me. vediamo di chiarire. 
alla faccia del tuo voler vedere tutti felici e contenti. dovresti prima pensare alle tue azioni perchè hanno delle conseguenze. e rendersene conto vuol già dire che non sei più un ragazzino di trent'anni ma un uomo.
la vita è una e andrebbe vissuta bene ma a volte sono le stesse persone che ti dicono di vivere appieno che ti sbarrano la strada.
medita ragazzo, cresci perchè sei ancora un bambino.
grazie anche a te per avermi fatto del male. ringrazio anche te come ho ringraziato lui. crescete è meglio.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Dicembre 2007)

*Tatì*



tatina ha detto:


> caro marco mi sento tanto presa in giro.
> hai un sospeso con me. vediamo di chiarire.
> alla faccia del tuo voler vedere tutti felici e contenti. dovresti prima pensare alle tue azioni perchè hanno delle conseguenze. e rendersene conto vuol già dire che non sei più un ragazzino di trent'anni ma un uomo.
> la vita è una e andrebbe vissuta bene ma a volte sono le stesse persone che ti dicono di vivere appieno che ti sbarrano la strada.
> ...


1- E' evidente che sei dura di comprendonio e, se hai qualcosa da recriminarmi ripeto anche a te che esistono i messaggi privati.
2- E' evidente che tu preferisci rendere pubbliche le tue questioni per sputtanare le persone...ma con me non riuscirai, perchè qui tutti sono intelligenti e non si lasciano da te plagiare.
3- Scordati il fatto che io la smetta d'essere l'eterno bambinone che sono.
4- Tra tutti gli utenti qui dentro, tu sei la meno adatta a darmi consigli.
5- Forse sei tu che dovresti crescere.
6- Scusami tanto se anch'io ti sto rispondendo pubblicamente...ma sai, non mi piace il fatto che tu ti diverta a sputtanare me ed altri utenti pubblicamente...perciò, ho ritenuto doveroso chiarire qui, in pubblico. E' giusto che gli altri sappiano la mia versione. Agli altri, poi, la facoltà di giudicare.
7- Evita di continuare a sputtanarmi: la diffamazione è reato e perseguibile dalla legge.
8- Hai varcato la soglia limite.
Con simpatia, Marco


----------



## tatitati (3 Dicembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> 1- E' evidente che sei dura di comprendonio e, se hai qualcosa da recriminarmi ripeto anche a te che esistono i messaggi privati.
> 2- E' evidente che tu preferisci rendere pubbliche le tue questioni per sputtanare le persone...ma con me non riuscirai, perchè qui tutti sono intelligenti e non si lasciano da te plagiare.
> 3- Scordati il fatto che io la smetta d'essere l'eterno bambinone che sono.
> 4- Tra tutti gli utenti qui dentro, tu sei la meno adatta a darmi consigli.
> ...


 
Uè..ma ti rolli da solo le siga? mizzichina il rosmarino è andato a male... mi riferisco alla tua doppia personalità..mo che t'ha preso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ho capito non hai ancora preso il caffè...


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Buongiooooooooooooooooorno!


Avete riposato bene stanotte?


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*

ì





Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiooooooooooooooooorno!
> 
> 
> Avete riposato bene stanotte?


 
Hai una domanda di riserva??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ì
> 
> 
> Hai una domanda di riserva???
> ...


Dici, e' il caso?


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Dici, e' il caso?


Mi sa che hai esaurito pure quelle.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai esaurito pure quelle.....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI, a volte mi sembra tutto cosi inutile ... e poi e' pure lunedi


----------

